# Im the newbie



## tomglenn (Jan 26, 2005)

Wassup guys,
I got my 91 se-r today. It has the jdm sr20de in it. I used to drive an 87 stanza. I love nissans.
Heres a little question. I have another jdm sr20de ecu that i got with a motor i bought (which is for sale ) and it came with mines ecu. I want to put it in my sentra but do i have to program it or can i just plug it in. If in can install it right away, how much horsepower will i gain. Thx guys 

Holla,
Tomglenn


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

how do u know its a jdm motor. and if it was shouldnt u alredy have the jdm ecu in? do u have pics?


----------



## JaySlide (Aug 27, 2004)

welcome, and if your motor is jdm, so should ur ecu right??


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

it would make the most sense. because usdm motor has more sensors and if u had the usdm ecu. your engine service light should be one because the sensors arent getting the right feedback. iirc


----------



## tomglenn (Jan 26, 2005)

The car already has a jdm ecu, but its not the mines ecu. 
What should i name the car?
Im making the web site for it.
Ill post the reply


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey does the ECU you have have a red sticker on it with the number 64 on it?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

StevenLK said:


> it would make the most sense. because usdm motor has more sensors and if u had the usdm ecu. your engine service light should be one because the sensors arent getting the right feedback. iirc




wrong...jdm motors dont have more sensors. and you can use a usdm ecu on a jdm motor...no problem..only biggie would be the EGR system. oh, and you wont gain any hp from changing out the usdm ecu for a jdm one..


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

he said usdm have more sensors.... so if u use a jdm computer on a US engine then u wouldnt be able to run all left over non plugged in sensors which when u get down to it is emissions stuff


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Slacky said:


> he said usdm have more sensors.... so if u use a jdm computer on a US engine then u wouldnt be able to run all left over non plugged in sensors which when u get down to it is emissions stuff




haha, yea i misread that one.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

Slacky said:


> he said usdm have more sensors.... so if u use a jdm computer on a US engine then u wouldnt be able to run all left over non plugged in sensors which when u get down to it is emissions stuff


thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

From what I've seen, the Mine's ECU removes the speed limiter, ups the rev limiter to 7300 and slightly advances timing. Not sure about the hp gain, though. You could try hooking it up and see if it gives a check engine light.


----------



## tomglenn (Jan 26, 2005)

i thought the red line is 7500, not 7300?


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

how much will you sell your ECU for?


----------



## tomglenn (Jan 26, 2005)

i have a whole JDM sr20de motor with everything you need for sale here 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7950370170&category=33615&sspagename=WDVW


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

I already have 2 motors and everything and all i need is your ECU, Which one is it and how much do you want for it? By which one i mean does it have a red sticker with the number 64 on it?


----------



## tomglenn (Jan 26, 2005)

the pics on my website
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/393324

3rd page i think


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

hey man it doesnt show anything when i click on that link. it is just a blank page with no pics. i really need to know which ECU you have.


----------

